# 38' Jawa 175 on ebay



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2013)

I have real thing for these old Czech bikes, this one is beautiful.  If someone offered me this or an Aerocycle, I'd pick this without much hesitation. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes...f2d13c783&item=271339210627&pt=US_motorcycles


----------

